# What should I do for lockdown state of an INTj?



## dreamlover (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently came across socionics theory and found out in both MBTI and socionics say I am an INTJ/INTj. Now I read this article as given in the link bellow:
http://personalitycafe.com/socionic...description-best-intj-guide-ever-written.html

This really is best description as per my opinion and it matches to a great extend. Here, there is a description of the Fe, Se and Si functions. I think I am experiencing the same. And as per my previous experiences these periods and lock down are long, painful and highly self damaging. Anyone experienced same things? if yes them what did you do when you experienced this kind of situation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

My advice for dealing with the emotional state you are describing, is to actually describe it so that an empathetic soul might have a chance to offer advice in how to deal with it, rather than vaguely refer to it and assume that we know what you are talking about because we know your self typing.


----------

